# Stern Eyes Return To Traditional Radio - Report



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.amtddj.inlumen.com/bin/djstory?StoryId=Crq9RqaebqLqWmdy2nt


> Howard Stern, who bolted to Sirius Satellite Radio Inc. (SIRI) in January after more than two raucous decades as a top-rated morning host on Infinity Radio, could be set to return to the traditional medium, according to a published report Tuesday.
> 
> Talk of the possible move sent Sirius shares down 6% Tuesday.


More....


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Sirius Stock Sinks On Stern Speculation - 9/19 - Despite a Tuesday morning rant by Howard Stern that he was not the subject of reported talks between his boss, Mel Karmazin www.dcrtv.com


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> "...Stern is concerned that he has lost impact as a performer since his move to satellite radio...Recent (ratings) data...suggests that his popularity is waning. Visits to Stern's...website has steadily declined since he announced his departure from traditional radio."


Apparently, Stern's collossal ego is even larger than we thought -- he is willing
to risk his $500 million package in an attempt to boost his sagging popularity.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Don't believe everything you read.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

who need Stern anyway his jokes are sick and he adds nothing to radio!!!


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Of course this is not true...
http://www.streetinsider.com/Corpor...+Reports+of+Return+to+Free+Radio/1197742.html

Nick, please stop your comments on Stern. Your views are well known here and yes there are many who agree with you. You constantly post information on programming, for example the lineup for HDNet. Do you want others to constantly comment on shows that they do not like? I do not like all the reality shows like Survivor and American Idol. To me they are a total waste of time, but I don't post this every time they are mentioned.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> To me they are a total waste of time, but I don't post this every time they are mentioned.


That may be the case, but Stern is a total waste of human skin.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh my god I believe I am doing this tread over again Was not this same rumor mentioned two months ago?? Howard Stern still in repeats nothing new.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

The guy spreading this bogus rumor just so happens to work for clear channel who owns a piece of XM. SEC investigation to come.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"Don't believe everything you read."_

I read it on on the Internet and my friend's cousin is a lawyer so it must be true!


> *DJ UPDATE: Stern Eyes Return To Traditional Radio - Report
> 
> 09/19/2006
> Dow Jones News Services
> (Copyright © 2006 Dow Jones & Company, Inc.)]*


Dow Jones News Services isn't exactly the National Inquirer or the New York Times, now, is it.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote directly from Sirius:
"There has never been any discussion of Howard Stern in any way, shape or form being anything but exclusive to Sirius. ...Published reports suggesting otherwise are wrong." 

This must be the truth because if it were not, it would be a major violation of SEC rules.


----------



## kirthew (Sep 21, 2006)

Alright... so my first post is going to be something I actually know...

Stern would never leave Sirius to go back to regular radio.. why would he? What would he accomplish by that move that he has not already accomplished? 

More listeners? He had 19 million when he left...
More Money? Sirius gave him 500 million and the stock options worth 258 Million... he doesnt need the cash.
Free Speech? Come on, we all know this is false.
Commerical Free? He is not commerical free right now... but close to it... the old program was 20 minutes of talk.. 20 minutes of commercials... that sucked...

There is no way Stern is heading to terrestrial radio... dont believe anything you read... especially coming from a Clear Channel mouth piece... There is going to be an SEC investigation into this... you can count on it... 

By the way.. thanks for having me...


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

kirthew,

Welcome aboard.........


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

kirthew said:


> Alright... so my first post is going to be something I actually know...By the way.. thanks for having me...


Welcome, *kirthew*. :welcome_s Great 1st post! :up:


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Howard's news team interviewed one of the guys reporting this rumor (on a financial show no less). The guy is a consultant for terrestial radio. Talk about conflict of interest. Howard has offered $10 million to anyone that can prove he has had negotiations about returning to FM.


----------



## Gcbldr (May 25, 2006)

Howard Stern is the best thing to ever happen to radio, end of story, and 20 years from now when satellite radio is dominating the medium, you can all look back and know that Howard Stern was the reason the satellite radio is where it is. No, terrestrial radio will never go away, it's free, why should it, but 10 or 15 year's ago if someone told you that the bottled water industry would be as large as they are today would you have believed them? You may not like what he say's, or you may be offeneded by the content, that's is fine, but he's posted numbers that make radio exec's cream in their jean's, and to say the he is "a total waste of human skin" just goes to show your ignorance. Let's hope that you're never in need of a skin graft, because Fartman's cellulite laden butt cheeks might just be your saving grace. Long live the King of All Media.


----------



## Gcbldr (May 25, 2006)

dpd146 said:


> Howard's news team interviewed one of the guys reporting this rumor (on a financial show no less). The guy is a consultant for terrestial radio. Talk about conflict of interest. Howard has offered $10 million to anyone that can prove he has had negotiations about returning to FM.


His name is John Manelli, and he was fired by the New York Post this afternoon, due to the fact that the rumor he started was to protect the interest's of terrestrial radio, which he earn's a large paycheck from. If you listen to Howard you'd know that he takes being honest to his listener's very seriously, he has said repeatedly that he has absolutely no interest in returning to terrestrial radio, and I don't understand why people find this so hard to believe?


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Gcbldr said:


> His name is John Manelli, and he was fired by the New York Post this afternoon, due to the fact that the rumor he started was to protect the interest's of terrestrial radio, which he earn's a large paycheck from.


If losing his job is the worst thing that happens to him he will be lucky. Putting out false info which effects stocks is some sort of SEC violation.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Before you accuse him of putting false info out.. he was the first to report Howard was going satellite...Trust me..based on howard's reaction.this guy must have hit very very very close to home.. if the info was truly false Howard wouldn't give a rats behind about the whole situation


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

People who protect the interests of terrestrial radio


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

juan ellitinez said:


> Before you accuse him of putting false info out.. he was the first to report Howard was going satellite...Trust me..based on howard's reaction.this guy must have hit very very very close to home.. if the info was truly false Howard wouldn't give a rats behind about the whole situation


This is the very reason the guy put it out there. Rumors become facts, Sirius stocks fall, and terrestrial wins.

You want me to believe Howard would break a $500 million contract to go back to FM radio and face the new huge FCC fines. I listen to the show before Sirius and now, there is no way he's going back. Those guys are having a blast. And he only works 4 days a week.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

dpd146 said:


> This is the very reason the guy put it out there. Rumors become facts, Sirius stocks fall, and terrestrial wins.
> 
> You want me to believe Howard would break a $500 million contract to go back to FM radio and face the new huge FCC fines. I listen to the show before Sirius and now, there is no way he's going back. Those guys are having a blast. And he only works 4 days a week.


Oh yeah in the clips i hear of howard stern it really sounds like hes havin a Blast :lol:


----------

